# Would it Help ??? Small Towns ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

That we all go to. to Hunt - To start giving some of our business to them ??? A campaign to have Urban Hunters Help Rural ND.

I'm looking for a new Shotgun this Spring or maybe Fall.

Maybe some decoys

Maybe new Insurance Company - Etc. - Etc. - Etc.

We should list pro- Freelance businesses that understand what we think- & try to help them. I'd even pay more for some things (after the Scheels Letter)

But I'd want some assurance(from folks on this site) they are getting the concept - of open up your area to Freelance Hunters & do things to promote Hunter / Land owner relations & we will flock there like Ducks - Geese & real Hunters should.

Now Cando comes to mind - Who sells shotguns there ???

Point is do we know who we do business with in the bigger cities ??? Do they Hunt ??? or care about Hunting ??? It time we use what influence we have to try & truely Help small towns & Help ourselves.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe Chris could give em a free advertisement & / or discount in the future if it works ???

I wish there were a way to find out who's - who ???


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Fetch, I currently buy most of my items from my home town business. The name is Bryles' in good old Turtle Lake. My major purchases last year were a monach scope..scheels price 299..Bryles 265. I also bought a Elimanator blind scheels 325...Bryles 265. So I like your idea and I am currently doing it. I don't know if other businesses are willing to make deals like Rick is but like I said I like the thought...


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

goosehtr4life: FYI-At the hearings for 2048, a gentleman got up and stated that he owned a sporting goods store in Turtle Lake, and testified against 2048. He stated that most of his business came from local people but he wanted NO CAPS because he might lose some business. I am not sure if this is the same person, but knowing the size of Turtle Lake, I doubt there is more than one sporting goods store there. Just thought I would let you know which page he is on.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Two of Valley Citys outdoor stores have done an outstanding job of supporting resident issues, both thru donations, letters, etree, organizing, calling, etc. They are NW Industries, (home of the shooting sports), and L&H, (home of everything else and then some). When I buy local I talk to the same person every time. Their experiance is far reaching and both store owners use what they sell in the field and on the water, so they can tell you in detail if the purchase fits your needs. And they are also big boosters for the Barnes County Wildlife Federation.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Muzzy, that doesn't bother me at all. If I were a business man living in small town I would feel the same way. The reason I buy from him is to support my home town and he gives me better deals then I get from Scheels or Cabelas. FYI I know both Bar owners in town also and they were both against 2048 for the simple reason caps mean less hunters which means less business for them. I was told a 1/3 of there yearly business is done in the fall hunting months. This is by freelance hunters both resident and non-resident. So any cap restricting hunters is bad business for them. I don't know how anyone could argue that.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I am glad it doesn't bother you, it would bother me. That is why we are all different, I am probably petty, but I tend not to support people who don't support me. I still adhere by the old adage "one hand washes the other".


----------

